

Apple Patents the MacBook Air’s Wedge Design - trotsky
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2012/06/apple-patents-the-macbook-airs-wedge-design-bad-news-for-ultrabook-makers/

======
prezjordan
That's a little stupid, isn't it?

~~~
teeray
I don't think so. Anybody else could have come up with that design and would
have done the same thing. Ultrabooks, so far, seem to just be "It's an Air,
but made by Dell/HP/etc with #{specs}."

